# Charly going into continental clip agian :D



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Charly was shaved down to his butt in the end of august 2009 
Now he is growing out again and is in puppy cut at the moment, You are allowed to show dogs in puppy cut in FCI.

Here are two pics of him one taken on the last show 28.February 2010 and the other taken 17.September 2009

His coat is growing really fast so 29. April we are going to get him into his adult cut(continental clip) again 

His next show won't be until end of august so he has 4 months to grow some more hair.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I for one appreciated that he was clipped down so short, because there is no hiding any flaws in that cut. He is a very handsome boy however he is clipped, but look ofrward to seeing more of him in his continental. You are growing Dima out again too correct? You will have your hands full with all that coat care.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I for one appreciated that he was clipped down so short, because there is no hiding any flaws in that cut. He is a very handsome boy however he is clipped, but look ofrward to seeing more of him in his continental. You are growing Dima out again too correct? You will have your hands full with all that coat care.


Yes we are growing Dima out again I am going to start her into a Scandinavian puppy cut and we will see later on if I put her in continental. 

Vaka is also in full coat now and still growing, so yes I will do nothing except for brush and bathe  

Charly has absolutely nothing to hide he is stunning with or with out coat.

I want Dima to look exactly like this bitch Tassmania's Freja af Asgaard


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow!  Poodles are so amazing, with and without hair! I've often wondered why Poodles aren't shown in the sporting group with short hair because you can't hide the flaws. Then I see them all fluffed and sculpted in awe of their grace and can't imagine showing them any other way.

All I can say is that I am glad I didn't go to school having to learn how to spell and speak Icelandic. :doh: I don't know that I would have ever made it out of school. I took German for a couple of years and still continue to wonder who made up all of those extremely long words.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

BFF said:


> Wow!  Poodles are so amazing, with and without hair! I've often wondered why Poodles aren't shown in the sporting group with short hair because you can't hide the flaws. Then I see them all fluffed and sculpted in awe of their grace and can't imagine showing them any other way.
> 
> All I can say is that I am glad I didn't go to school having to learn how to spell and speak Icelandic. :doh: I don't know that I would have ever made it out of school. I took German for a couple of years and still continue to wonder who made up all of those extremely long words.


hehe Its not that hard for the people who are born in Iceland but I admire everyone who learns to speak Icelandic when it is not there native language.

I took French for 2 years in High school cant say one word in French today 

But I mange to speak English. So I am good


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My point exactly. Not too many people would clip their Spoo that short all over for fear people would see what is really going on under the coat. But with Charly, it seems there is nothing to worry about.

The bitch whose photo you posted is lovely, but I prefer Dima's head.

Oh goodness...three in show coat??? I do not envy you one bit!

Your English is fantastic. Some people do better speaking or writing in a second language, but you don't seemt to have any trouble either way!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

You will have your hands full, but more power to you for being able to do it. Your dogs are beautiful


----------

